# Calling all former or current military members..



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

Hello brothers and sisters. I'd like to know who here has served previously or are currently serving on active duty, reserves or National guard. Please check in and provide your branch of service.


No offense to all other forum members...I would like to keep all comments out other than those I have asked for so that we can gather a list of our members who have served to protect and defend the Constitution against all enemies, foreign or domestic. 

I will start and hopefully others will join in.

I'm OSFG, Army, retired


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Sgt Denton, U.S. Army.


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

Air Force not active


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

USMC 1981 - 1993 Military Police/Crime Prevention/embarkation
Army NG 1993 - 2002 Tank Commander M-60 Tanks/Combat Medic


----------



## ntxwheels (Oct 25, 2014)

Army, then Air Force. Retired in '91.


----------



## SARGE7402 (Nov 18, 2012)

Captain - US Army Retired. AD 1970 - 1974; USAR 1974 - 1988; National Guard 1988 - 2000


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

US Army 1st Cav 1970-1972
MOS 67A1F


----------



## Dalarast (May 16, 2014)

Army - 11B, 12B, and 37F now.. 10 years and counting...


----------



## Chase4556 (Oct 8, 2014)

Spc Brod, US Army Aviation


----------



## Smokin04 (Jan 29, 2014)

TSgt, USAF
98-13 - Security Forces (10 years K9 in that time)
13-present - Intelligence
4 years left until I retire at 20.


----------



## CWOLDOJAX (Sep 5, 2013)

US Navy CWO4/LT (ret.)


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

US Navy,1976-1987. Engineering department,Boiler Tech. Tin Cans forever!


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

U.S. Army
11D20 (Recon)
A long time ago


----------



## PrepperDogs (May 12, 2013)

*usmc 77-07*


----------



## DerBiermeister (Aug 15, 2014)

USN(SS) --- (Submarine Service) -- 1961-1965

*DBF* -- Diesel Boats Forever


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

US Navy: tin cans, base support, PBR's, . . . Electricians Mate 2nd class 4 1/2 years

US Navy Reserve: EM1 7 1/2 years

Ohio Army National Guard: 11B, . . . PSG 5 years

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

US Army MDNG 1990-2001
95B


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

U.S. Army (Retired) 1974 -1994.


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

US Army, followed by a couple years reserve 63B Cav active Trans reserve


----------



## ohiomama (Oct 6, 2014)

I served 8 years (1998-2006) in the U.S. Army...HOOAH!


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

US Navy 1989-1999 active and 1999-2010 reserves. I was a deep sea salvage diver then explosive ordnance clearance diving


----------



## adian (Oct 28, 2014)

USMC infantry 98-06


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

U.S. Navy
1978-83; 1984-95
ET2/E-5

1414 LF/VLF Comms
1420 HF Comms
1442 Crypto
1460 Crypto
1599  General/Radar

couple others don't remember code but they're discontinued.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

US Navy 1985-1989. USS Iwo Jima LPH-2 pretty much the whole time. ABF3.


----------



## Low_crawl (Oct 27, 2014)

US Army 10th Mountain 91-95


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

USN, Retired 1983-2006, Weapons Tech. If it is in the inventory, goes bang I have probably built it, repaired it or shot it or all three!


----------



## DELTA 3 (Jul 8, 2014)

US Army National Guard. 31B Military Police. ETS 01 march 2016


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Been there done that retired Army


----------



## NavySEAL (Oct 16, 2014)

Navy Spec War...


----------



## SquirrelBait (Jun 6, 2014)

Specialist 4th Class Squirrel, US Army 85-89. MOS 36M Wire systems operator.


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

USMC 89-93 Corporal 60mm Mortars, Sgt Cal Nat guard 04-07 11 bang bang


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

Ex US Army - 3rd Armored Cav tank gunner


----------



## TLock762x51 (Nov 14, 2012)

USAF 1978-1992. F-106 Delta Dart MA-1 Weapons Control Systems Tech. (Flight-line Avionics). F-15 Automatic Test Stations/Manual Test Stations/TITE Test Stations (In-shop Avionics).

Still in "Inactive Reserve" status. I've been notified 3 times in the last 20 years to "make myself ready" to report, but ordered later to "disregard". At this point, I figure if they recall my 54-year-old butt to active duty, we're all in for a world of hurt!

Tim


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

Smokin04 said:


> TSgt, USAF
> 98-13 - Security Forces (10 years K9 in that time)
> 13-present - Intelligence
> 4 years left until I retire at 20.


My Dad was a T/Sgt. 1944-1945 
33 bombing missions over Nazi Germany 
8th Army Air Corp B-17 Heavy Bombardment Group
Top turret gunner and pilot 18 years old still kicking today!
To All Thank you for your service!


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

US Army, 1967-1970.


----------



## OC40 (Sep 16, 2014)

1994-1996 US Army 12B 
1996-present, US Navy AC1(AW/SW)
*My opinions are of my own and not a reflection/supported by Navy.*

Only 18 months till retirement but who is counting.... haha


----------



## oldmurph58 (Feb 8, 2014)

army infantry


----------



## SoCal92057 (Apr 12, 2014)

USMC - Joined 1972 / Retired 1999


----------



## Titan6 (May 19, 2013)

Titan6
5th SFG, Retired


----------



## Dark Jester (Jun 8, 2014)

US Navy, HM1 (FMF), 12 years; 1976-1988
1st Battalion, 8th Marine Regiment


----------



## redbrd (Aug 27, 2014)

US Army


----------



## tbone1964 (Oct 6, 2013)

US ARNG Bravo Co. Battery B 3rd Batallion 112th field artillery regiment


----------



## pakrat (Nov 18, 2012)

US Navy 1971-1976 Machinery Repairman - Tin Cans


----------

